# Töne machen



## themonk (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo
gibt es ein Programm womit man Musik(Töne) machen kann? Wie z.B. bei den meisten Flash Intros oder Seiten gibt es meistens einen Sound und ich glaube nicht das sie ihre Seite auf die Musik abgestimmt haben . 

also kennt jemand so ein Programm?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (28. Juni 2004)

Sag mal genauer was du willst bitte, deine frage klingt im Moment sehr sinnfrei


----------



## defor (31. Juli 2004)

*Prog für Töne machen*

also Töne kannst du zum Bleistift mit Reason machen mit dem Substractor oder Malström. Sind alles Synthis mit denen du ganz einfach töne machst.

Dreh am besten einfach mal an den Ostilatoren oder so ... da komtm schon was bei raus oder wenn du einen Moog besitzt kannst auch damit probieren.


----------

